# It's Yer Choice



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Well...I'll be dipped in chocolate...it totally works.

I can finally watch longer videos now that I'm off the satellite and on to cable.

Started with the girl. Took her about 20 seconds of closed hand before she stopped sniffing long enough for me to open it. She went for the treats about three times before she got it. We did this over and over and over. Press my luck? Why not! 

Went to food on floor in front of her. A few times and then she got it. Got up, got more treats, went back to our "spot", sat down, closed hand, she didn't even try to sniff it. Opened it up, she went for it once, she got it. We tried treats on floor again, she left them alone. 

Went to the boy. Took him a bit longer to stop trying to eat my hand. Finally was able to open it. He went for it about 10 times. He finally started to get it. He passed the hand step so we went to the floor. After about another 10 times, he started to get it. Got up, got more treats, went back to hand. He did not try to eat my hand. Opened hand, he went for it about 4 more times. He finally got it. Went to floor, he went twice, he got it.

Wow! That was only the first time! We are going to do this again and again and again and again and again and again and then we'll move on to the other steps. 

And their focus? MUCH better. So much better. Right after that, I gave them a few commands and I'll be dunked if they didn't listen. Holy. Crap! 

It totally works. I see a very bright future in training these hoodlums. If I can get them to focus like that with everything, I will have some damn fine dogs.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

It's extremely awesome!! when y ou get to the point that you accidentally drop something for real and they just look up at you like "can i have it"? you'll drop dead!!! :lol: I almost died when i dropped a piece of chicken on the floor and my scrounge just looked at me like it wasn't there... i ended up giving it to him as a reward!!

I'm not sure what kind of training you do, but mine is a bit independent, and this book by Jane Killion, When Pigs Fly is fantastic it has alot of shaping games very similar to it's yer choice, and other stuff that is really fun to train, it's what i've been working with Tobi with for a few months now and it's great i re-read it frequently to keep it fresh.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I ended up watching some videos by kikopup and she also used the "It's Yer Choice" thing but hers was named differently and she used the clicker. I have a clicker and I know how to use it but I prefer to be able to teach them without it. Still, kikopup is pretty good and as we move along, I think I'll practice some of her stuff and see how well it goes. I'd like to find more by the lady who does "It's Yer Choice" but that's for later.

Just looked up that book on Amazon, (it's available for Kindle...hurray!), and read the reviews. I think this might just be a great choice for my boy because man does he have an independent mind! So frustrating with him. The girl...she's a bit softer and picks things up quicker but she also has her moments of, "meh, who are you, I have better things to do" so I'm going to get it. Thanks!!

Edit: I got it, am just starting to read it...this is my dog: "...sometimes you have a sneaking suspicion that he thinks it's funny when you get angry."


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

It's a fantastic book, even if you have a softer dog shaping and the way she explains it and teaches is really awesome, I confess i just completely fell out of the routine with Tobi for a while with the shaping but getting back into it and how much fun it was... I really hope you enjoy it!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

You have some really sharp pups, and I bet you are a great teacher!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't know that I'm a great teacher...except that I cannot be wooed by those dark brown puppy eyes....9 times out of 10...

Ok, 8 times out of 10....

But I have been getting considerably more consistent and I'm stopping that whole projecting human emotions on to the hoodlums thing like I used to...which would make me feel guilty but now I realize, please, they are totally manipulating me and I fell for it...

It's just that now they get way more exercise, we get way more privacy to train and there are way less distractions. And "It's Yer Choice" is just unbelievably brilliant.

Today I noticed that the girl dog didn't want to leave my side. Interesting!

Boy hoodlum...we've got a ways to go...which is why I got that book. He doesn't have a clue what's in store for him. HA!


----------

